# Presentan algoritmo para utilizar en los futuros ordenadores cuánticos.



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2012)

*Presentan algoritmo para utilizar en los ordenadores cuánticos* 

​
A pesar de que aún no hemos sido capaces de desarrollar un ordenador cuántico capaz de ejecutar software complejo, los físicos ya están trabajando en la creación de algoritmos capaces de explotar la potencia de estas máquinas.
Un equipo dirigido por Stephen Jordan, del National Institute of Standards and Technology en Estados Unidos, ha presentando un algoritmo que es capaz de simular todas las posibles interacciones entre dos partículas que chocan entre sí.
El programa podría ser utilizado dentro de algunos años para modelar cómo evolucionó el universo después del Big Bang.

A pesar de que prácticamente todos los meses nos enteramos de algún nuevo avance en el campo de la informática cuántica, lo cierto es que aún no disponemos de un ordenador de “uso general” que funcione bajo ese principio.

Sin embargo, esta situación no impide a los físicos desarrollar complejos algoritmos capaces de explotar la increíble capacidad de procesamiento que tendrán estos ordenadores el día que sean construidos. En las últimas horas, un equipo dirigido por Stephen Jordan, del National Institute of Standards and Technology en Estados Unidos, a presentado un algoritmo que -según ellos- podría funcionar en cualquier ordenador cuántico del futuro y simular  todas las interacciones posibles entre dos partículas que chocan entre sí.
Un programa como este podría utilizarse para crear un modelo que reproduzca la evolución del Universo a partir del Big Bang, recreando las condiciones bajo las que se formaron las partículas subatómicas llamadas quarks, que luego chocaron entre sí para formar los protones y neutrones que, más tarde, darían lugar a los primeros átomos.

El desarrollo de los ordenadores cuánticos recién está comenzado. 

La complejidad de las propiedades de las partículas cuánticas impide que estas interacciones post-Big Bang puedan ser simuladas en un súper ordenador convencional.

Los científicos tienen la esperanza de que los ordenadores cuánticos, que como ya hemos visto pueden trabajar con QBits, con estados "On" y "Off" al mismo tiempo, les permitan abordar cuestiones como la presentada por el equipo de Jordan.
El trabajo de estos científicos ha sido publicado en la última edición de la revista Science, y si bien se trata de un trabajo extremadamente teórico, resulta interesante que existan equipos de científicos que se ocupen de desarrollar algoritmos capaces de aprovechar, de forma efectiva, las características especiales de los ordenadores cuánticos.

​


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Excelente....

Pero me quedé pensando, ¿Qué es eso de la foto?...

Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Jun 22, 2012)

pareciera un chip con 3 transistores en su interior??
no lo se con seguridad....


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 24, 2012)

espero que los ingenieros no sean de microsoft, encontrando formas nuevas e ingeniosas de tirar sistemas antes de que estos aparezcan ja ja ja
ya en serio, tengo entendido que hay algúnas computadoras cuanticas de cuatro Qbits, porque hacer una de más es extremadamente dificil, y son tan fragiles que si un camión pasa cerca del laboratorio en el que la usan la misma se descompone (y se quejaban de los bulbos).
para usarlas hay que hacer varias veces el calculo porque se necesita confirmar el mismo (a veces 2+2 no es cuatro en estas computadoras)



espero que los ingenieros no sean de microsoft, encontrando formas nuevas e ingeniosas de tirar sistemas antes de que estos aparezcan ja ja ja
ya en serio, tengo entendido que hay algúnas computadoras cuanticas de cuatro Qbits, porque hacer una de más es extremadamente dificil, y son tan fragiles que si un camión pasa cerca del laboratorio en el que la usan la misma se descompone (y se quejaban de los bulbos).
para usarlas hay que hacer varias veces el calculo porque se necesita confirmar el mismo (a veces 2+2 no es cuatro en estas computadoras)


----------



## ingWBP (Jul 26, 2012)

tengo entendido que se procura mejorar la estabilidad de estos qbit con c13(cristales de diamante)


----------



## 300 KVA (Jul 29, 2012)

el problema no es que el sistema vibre, sino que se pierde una propiedad llamada "entanglement" o entrecruzamiento, que es necesaria para controlar esta clase de ordenadores, el entanglement que no conozco el termino en español es la propiedad que tienen los átomos o partículas subatómicas de sincronizarse, si uno de ellos tiene un espín "hacia arriba" y el otro también, al cambiar el espín del primero cambia el del segundo automáticamente independientemente de la distancia, esto depende de que las dos partículas hayan interactuado en un momento, y se rompe cuando cualquiera de ellas interactúa con otra, sea un fotón electromagnético, u otra partícula.
puede que usen carbono trece porque este es fácilmente medible por resonancia magnetica, (en esta técnica se usan átomos con núcleos con número de partículas impar como el hidrógeno (1), carbono 13(13) etcétera, porque el nucleón (partícula del núcleo) que no tiene una pareja le imprime un espín a todo el átomo.


----------



## camarohero (Jul 29, 2012)

Entrelazamiento cuantico
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrelazamiento_cuántico


----------



## 300 KVA (Jul 31, 2012)

Gracias, ese es el problema de estudiar en una escuela payasa que da clases de física en inglés para darse "cache"


----------



## camarohero (Ago 1, 2012)

seras del Tec de Monterrey (yo soy) jaja


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 1, 2012)

300 KVA dijo:


> el problema no es que el sistema vibre, sino que se pierde una propiedad llamada "entanglement" o entrecruzamiento, que es necesaria para controlar esta clase de ordenadores, el entanglement que no conozco el termino en español es la propiedad que tienen los átomos o partículas subatómicas de sincronizarse, si uno de ellos tiene un espín "hacia arriba" y el otro también, al cambiar el espín del primero cambia el del segundo automáticamente independientemente de la distancia, esto depende de que las dos partículas hayan interactuado en un momento, y se rompe cuando cualquiera de ellas interactúa con otra, sea un fotón electromagnético, u otra partícula.
> puede que usen carbono trece porque este es fácilmente medible por resonancia magnetica, (en esta técnica se usan átomos con núcleos con número de partículas impar como el hidrógeno (1), carbono 13(13) etcétera, porque el nucleón (partícula del núcleo) que no tiene una pareja le imprime un espín a todo el átomo.



Se llama entrelazamiento cuántico, conocía la paradoja e investigando se llama Paradoja de Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen.

Jajaja, a mí también me pasa que algunos profesores usan los términos en inglés, pudienso usarlos tranquilamente en español.


----------



## 300 KVA (Ago 4, 2012)

tan obvio es el Tec (como el chiste del que llega en un Ferrari a hablar con el granjero )
y si, el entrecruzamiento es la clave en esto, sin embargo, según el libro de Michio Kaku que acabo de leer, una computadora cuántica es menos confiable que una normalita... que no es mucho


----------

